# Can I reinstall Windows 8.1 without a disk?



## Nick K (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a gaming PC and I'm going to wipe it clean using DBAN, put in an SSD and reinstall Windows on it with all of my files and games/programs going onto my 1TB HDD. However I do not have a disk for Windows 8 to reinstall from. 

When I built the PC I bought a Windows 7 Home Premium disk, and then when Windows 8 was released I paid Microsoft £15 for a digital download upgrade to Windows 8. So how would I go about reinstalling this on my SSD without a disk? Surely there must be a way?

Thanks.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

With the Samsung SSD from the other thread, it should come with the migrating software and cable. If not the software can be download from Samsungs website you might be able to get the cable as well. I know some Samsung SSD's come with all of it, you'll pay a bit more but you'll just have to look for it. 

If the migration route is not an option you can use the 7 disk to clean install with and then use your digital upgrade to move it to windows 8. If it doesn't activate for you, a quick call to MS and explain the move to the SSD and MS should activate over the phone for you. 

Other wise I'd would just bite the bullet and buy a retail copy of windows 8.1.1. This way you can move it to what ever system you want...no questions asked.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Data migration will not work unless all of the data on that 1TB HDD is less then the size of the SSD.

Once you pay for the Windows 8 Upgrade its yours to keep forever and use.

You would need to install Windows 7 then use your upgrade once again.


----------



## Nick K (Apr 25, 2014)

Could I download a Windows 8 ISO, burn it to a DVD and then install from it using the product key that I was emailed by Microsoft when I purchased the upgrade?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where are you going to D/L the ISO from?

It would need to be the digital upgrade for the key to work.


Do you have the down load upgrade file you bought?


----------



## Nick K (Apr 25, 2014)

I'd read that I can download the Windows 8 installer from Microsoft, then choose to 'Install via Removable Media' which will download a Windows 8 ISO for me to burn to a DVD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can > Upgrade Windows with only a product key - Microsoft Windows Help
But as you see in the link that's what you did before and you need to be using the OS you want to upgrade at the time so that would mean installing Win 7 on the SSD and then upgrading to 8/8.1


----------



## Nick K (Apr 25, 2014)

So if I downloaded a Windows 8 ISO, burnt it to a DVD and attempted to install it directly rather than install Windows 7 first and then use the upgrade option, would it simply not install or would it install but not activate properly because my product key is an upgrade key and not a full retail license?

EDIT: Would this method not work? How to install Windows 8.1 clean with your Windows 8 Upgrade Key


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's worth a shot but don't format your current drive until after you find out if it'll work, sooner or later MS will probably fix that so it doesn't work.


----------



## Nick K (Apr 25, 2014)

It's a shame that it has to be this complicated, you'd have thought that Microsoft would make it easier to reinstall Windows from an upgrade key, even trying to get a working ISO to make your own Windows disc is a hassle.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

MS doesn't like to have ISO's floating around they did that with Win 7 and pirated copies became rampant, heck you can't even get a disk now days with a new PC.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You should be able to do that if you do not format the drive. Once the drive is formatted you can still do a clean install with Windows 8 upgrade disk but you do it first time through install without putting in a product key, then go into Windows, do the upgrade to what you just installed and this time put in the product key.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

As Wrench stated Microsoft does that to prevent pirate copies of Windows.


----------

